# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Herpes

## Rinorja

Herpes

Herpes shkaktohet nga nje virus dhe shfaqet si fluska. Virusi ngjet ne dy forma.Njeri tip gjendet shpesh here ne buze. Tjetri gjendet kryesisht ne organet seksuale. Semundja eshte shume e zakonshme dhe prf 75% e te gjithve qe infektohen nga herpes jane krejtesisht te liruar nga simptoma.

Si infekton herpes?

Te dy tipat infektojne ne te njejten menyre, nepermjet te atij lengu qe ka ne fshikeza.Kontakti i aferm som puthje dhe marredhenie seksuale eshte rruga me e zakonshme e infektimit dhe duhet te shmanget ne rast te cdo formimi te fshikezave.Herpes te buzeve mund te transmetohet ne orgonet seksuale nepermjet te puthjeve dhe herpes te organeve gjenitale mund ne te njejten menyre te transmetohen ne buze.

 Cfare simptomash shkakton herpes?

Herpes fillon me pak kruarje,njolle kruarse.Pas kesaj formohen fshikeza te vogla te mbushura me leng qe pelcasin shpejte dhe lene plage te mbushura me leng. Nganjehere mund te kemi zjarrim dhe te ndjejme dhimbje ne gjendrat limfatike. Plaga shfaqet 3- 7 dite pas infektimit dhe sherohet pas, perafersisht, 3 javeve. Nese personi eshte infektuar njehere, atehere infektimi eshte ne clodhje e siper, dhe personit mund ti rikthehet infektimi me ndryshime te intervalit kohor.

Si behet provemarrja?

Nganjehere fshikezat mund te rroken me sy. Per ta siguruar diagnozen, merret prova direkt nga fshikeza dhe kontrollohet ne laborator.

Si mjekohet herpes?

Ende nuk ka asnje menyre per ta sheruar herpes.Disa mjete mund pra ta lehtesojne simptomen dhe gjate semundjes ta shkurtojne shqetesimin. Ai\ ajo qe goditet nga riperseritjet e shpeshta e te renda te renda te semundjes, mund ti parandaloj ato me perdorim te perditshem te ilaceve. Edhe neqoftese plaget sherohen nga vetvetiu, eshte me rendesi qe ato te mbahen paster.

Cfare qendrimi duhet mbajtur ndaj partnerit?

Gjate riperseritjes se fshikezave, infektimi eshte i madh gjate diteve te para por ai pakesohet kur plaga sherohet. Duhet pra te perdoret kondomi nese personi ka marredhenie seksuale gjate kohes se sherimit. Eshte gjithashtu me rendesi te dihet se kur shenjat riperseritjes jane duke u shfaqur(skuqje lekure, enjtje dhe formim i fshikezave), ne menyre qe te evitohet marredheniet seksuale dhe per ta pakesuar rrezikun e transmetimit te infektimit.

Cfare pasoja semundjesh mund te shkakton herpes?

Nje femer shtatezane me fshikeza te herpesit ne organet gjenitale mund gjate lindjes te transmeton nje infektim te rrezikshem per jeten e femijes se posalindur.
Qe te evitohet kjo, behet lindja me operacion cezarian atehere.

 Mbaj nder mend?

Ajo qe mbetet shtatezane dhe ka zakon te merr riperseritje te infektimit nga herpes, ajo duhet pra ti tregon mamise ose mjekut per kete.

----------


## Mina

Kush e vuan pranine e ketij virusi mund te perdore caj te pergatitur me levore te frutit te sheges. Ne gjenitale mund te shplahet here pas here me po kete caj!

----------


## Zani

medikamenti qe duhet perdor quhet Aciclovir

----------

